# Whitfield Ovation Gas Fire - Please help me!!!!!!!!!



## mattyb (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi there all

I am a Gasfitter in New Zealand and have a customer with a Whitfield Ovation Gas Fire.  The brown plastic rocker switch located on the right hand side of the fire that is used to bring the main burner on is defective.  Does anyone know where I can get a new one from?

Looking forward to a positive reply!

Matty B


----------



## North of 60 (Aug 22, 2008)

If its just a standard single pole switch just replace it with an automotive rocker switch from a parts store.
Just confirm the amp rating of the switch of what you are replacing it. It wouldn't be much as the gas valve would be the only load or power to a transformer for the control circuit. Make sure no safeties are interrupted.


----------



## mattyb (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there and thanks North of 60.  The rocker switch only carries approximately 500 mV from the thermopile to open the main gas valve - I will try and get a switch from an automotive shop


----------

